# Ebay Threads



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm willing to give this a try again. 
First thing & most important is to NOT bash or call the seller names (stupid, crazy, etc.). This thread should be educational & informational mainly. Guys that do not know the value of something should be able to learn the pros & cons of pricing here. Just because a seller is asking a high price for an item doesn't mean you have to go & call him names. Just stick to "I think this is a little high" or "the price is more than I would pay for it". Just remember ebay thread is not to rant & rave about how someone is selling something. 
Just think before you post. 
Thanks,
FCB


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

*long live ebay*

I have been a member for years. I sell and buy on ebay. pretty much almost anything. I only go to the supermarket and the hardware store. everything I buy on line. so I like ebay... I have thousands of slot cars. I don't know the value of any of them. and I don't care. when I post cars for auction they all usually sell within the 7 day time frame. very seldom does one stay up over a month. I do have a aston zagato resin body that I am not dropping any more than it is already. I have had offers and now we are within 15$. a lot of watchers. what I don't like are collectors (maybe?) that are bottom feeders looking for that special that they can make a profit from. that is too bad for me. simple . don't bid or buy from someone who you think is ripping you off. I have been responsible for other sellers dropping their outrageous prices. I like that a lot. I would rather sell to someone that is going to run the car than someone that is going to keep it on a shelf. just a few comments.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

a110alpine said:


> I have been a member for years. I sell and buy on ebay. pretty much almost anything. I only go to the supermarket and the hardware store. everything I buy on line. so I like ebay... I have thousands of slot cars. I don't know the value of any of them. and I don't care. when I post cars for auction they all usually sell within the 7 day time frame. very seldom does one stay up over a month. I do have a aston zagato resin body that I am not dropping any more than it is already. I have had offers and now we are within 15$. a lot of watchers. what I don't like are collectors (maybe?) that are bottom feeders looking for that special that they can make a profit from. that is too bad for me. simple . don't bid or buy from someone who you think is ripping you off. I have been responsible for other sellers dropping their outrageous prices. I like that a lot. I would rather sell to someone that is going to run the car than someone that is going to keep it on a shelf. just a few comments.


I AGREE w/ you a110alpine...
but, like you said, U have something (that I don't even know w/it looks like..)
that You will-not take less than Dollar-X 4.....:thumbsup:
not 2 mention, when I sell something, I'm hoping 4 the MOST Dollar-X 4 :thumbsup:

this is the seller/buyer formula....
and trying to get super-high $$ 4 their stuff, is everyone's dream...

So, on here, we can educate each other on realistic-value$$$ & w/ is original & what is not on a listing....

a lot of folks know little 2 nothing on what they sell, they buy it for w/ they think is a good-deal...
& resell it for as much as the market/demand will go on the item...
I've been guilty of that (but I seem 2B the 1 that looses his shirt on the sale end LOL ;-)
so education to the Buyer & Seller is a GREAT-Advantage amongst this group...

just remember; 
EBAY Is "BUSINESS", & the Seller Is trying to get as MUCH$$ as they can 4 what they've got...

TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> I'm willing to give this a try again.
> First thing & most important is to NOT bash or call the seller names (stupid, crazy, etc.). This thread should be educational & informational mainly. Guys that do not know the value of something should be able to learn the pros & cons of pricing here. Just because a seller is asking a high price for an item doesn't mean you have to go & call him names. Just stick to "I think this is a little high" or "the price is more than I would pay for it". Just remember ebay thread is not to rant & rave about how someone is selling something.
> Just think before you post.
> Thanks,
> FCB


great new post for all to use, but think before you say anything just like cowboy has said seems to be a good thing.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

wheelz63 said:


> great new post for all to use, but think before you say anything just like cowboy has said seems to be a good thing.


what brought it down before was the bashing and the fact that some sellers here were also members here.lets not intimidate nor become aggressive towards our fellow members here..if there are flaws in an item..point them out.if there is some discrepancies in the listing..point them out.but bashing and verbal abuse will get the thread dead again.sellers if members should take the constructive criticism and correct listings if they should so be a member.sometimes we ALL learn from listings on what to look for in a quality car/truck of vintage quality.but to engage in verbal assualts back and forth..well sorry guys.it is just a turn off.take it to p.m's..
that is my 2 cents worth.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

wyatt641 said:


> what brought it down before was the bashing and the fact that some sellers here were also members here.lets not intimidate nor become aggressive towards our fellow members here..if there are flaws in an item..point them out.if there is some discrepancies in the listing..point them out.but bashing and verbal abuse will get the thread dead again.sellers if members should take the constructive criticism and correct listings if they should so be a member.sometimes we ALL learn from listings on what to look for in a quality car/truck of vintage quality.but to engage in verbal assualts back and forth..well sorry guys.it is just a turn off.take it to p.m's..
> that is my 2 cents worth.:thumbsup:


Nicely put Dave!

Everyone needs to be a little less thin skinned and take a "Tranq"; in order to FINALLY move ahead.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry. I fat fingered a double post. Flagged to Moderator; Please Remove.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm a collector......I collect AFX. I don't collect things to sell. I collect because I like what I collect. I'll bet that most collectors are not sellers. I have been collecting since the mid 60's. I have sold very little. I did sell many of my Vibes and TJets, but I TRADED most of them. Maybe speculators would be a good description of a bottom feeder.

I have my third trade thread up now. Trade thread, not a link to a forsale thread. Members have asked to buy items from me. I don't have much of anything that is forsale. Nor do I have any listi gs on ebay, and I have never sold a slot car on ebay. To be honest......I can not remember as a collector the last car I have sold.

I also have track cars....lots of them. I provide cars for my 5 Grandsons and my Grandaughter. I have a track set up at My oldest Daughters house for Grandson's 2 & 3's. My Son has bought many sets, and has them at his house. If he wants to put cars he likes the look of on a shelf good for him. If he want's to run it into the ground good for him. Matters not to me what he does with the the money he spends. Only matters that the money he spends gives him enjoyment...

I do not have a permanent track around here. I have a four lane set up in the living room on the floor right now. Four of my Grandsons, and my Granddaughter played on it for hours yesterday. I had a great time with the kids while the Girls were making Christmas cookies...Had I not collected all the stuff I have.....they would not have had fun with it yesterday.

Collectors are not sellers
Collectors are not speculators

Collectors are also good for this hobby. Most of us BUY two or more of every car that comes out. One or two to put on display and one or two to put on the track. I'll take just one car for example. I have three of each GT40 #1 LtBlu, #2 DrBlu, #2 MetBlu, #3 Red, #4 Brn, #5 Copper. I'll fill out #6, 7, and 8 just the same. Some will go on the track some will go on the shelf and Racemaster sold more cars. Maybe my collecting helps them with the bottom line, and decide to make more cars for all of us. Oh and maybe that collector will have a car to trade that your looking for in 10 years.

Sellers, I hope you get every penny your trying to get
Buyers, I hope you get every penny off you can
Me, I'll do some trading, buying, and not whine about either.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Feel free to bash my auctions I have thick skin! LOL:wave:


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

*how can this be???/*

as much as i like ebay some things are a mystery. i just got negative feedback from a irate buyer. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-32-scalextric-anniversary-set-ferrari-248-F-1-ONLY-mint-/321579845117. he may be irate but he is not a buyer. he has not paid in 35 days.he admits he is a month late in paying. but still has not paid. demands his car or a refund. i can give neither because i don't have his money. . paypal and ebay says he has not paid. there is nothing in my paypal account. this is for real. this is not a joke. i have reported this guy to ebay and i expect them to remove his comment. how does a guy get to do this??? make negative comments without paying??. btw. he can't open a case because he never paid. still like the bay though. lol.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

a110alpine said:


> as much as i like ebay some things are a mystery. i just got negative feedback from a irate buyer. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-32-scalextric-anniversary-set-ferrari-248-F-1-ONLY-mint-/321579845117. he may be irate but he is not a buyer. he has not paid in 35 days.he admits he is a month late in paying. but still has not paid. demands his car or a refund. i can give neither because i don't have his money. . paypal and ebay says he has not paid. there is nothing in my paypal account. this is for real. this is not a joke. i have reported this guy to ebay and i expect them to remove his comment. how does a guy get to do this??? make negative comments without paying??. btw. he can't open a case because he never paid. still like the bay though. lol.


if you left him neg. or turned him into Ebay.. this is his attempt at retaliation...
also, keep your pay pal acct. down to just a few dollars...incase Ebay tries to "Refund" him... this will get EBay's attention, should they try.... 
this could be a version of several types of scams.....

get you to do a "Partial-Refund" on the sold-for price, to get him /Ebay off your back...
send him the car(s) for FREE,..to get him/ Ebay off your back....
or, just 2 knock your % rating, for the fun of it....
there's probably more scams, but these are the 1's I've dealt with...
sry 

Bubba 123


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

a110alpine said:


> as much as i like ebay some things are a mystery. i just got negative feedback from a irate buyer. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-32-scalextric-anniversary-set-ferrari-248-F-1-ONLY-mint-/321579845117. he may be irate but he is not a buyer. he has not paid in 35 days.he admits he is a month late in paying. but still has not paid. demands his car or a refund. i can give neither because i don't have his money. . paypal and ebay says he has not paid. there is nothing in my paypal account. this is for real. this is not a joke. i have reported this guy to ebay and i expect them to remove his comment. how does a guy get to do this??? make negative comments without paying??. btw. he can't open a case because he never paid. still like the bay though. lol.


Darn, thats a good price too, about a year ago I was getting 69-80 dollars for those sets. I sold about 5 of them.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
E-Bay needs to redo some of there thinking
2Weeks ago I totally lost it on the phone with ebay.
I picked up a car and another body from the same guy at the same time I wanted him to combined the shipping, he write me back says ebay does not do that anymore (new rule) WHAT so I tell the warden just pay the jerk so I figure done dell. after she pays Pal-Pal I look at the invoice and he didn't charge me any shipping at all his mistake right.(this is all in less than 1hour)
The next day he send me more than 6 emails telling me I need to pay shipping charges of 8 bucks, my thinking. up his next he tells me I need to buy a body clip for 8 bucks with free shipping to even thing out (WHAT) he sent me no less then 6 more emails like this. what I'M MAD so then he sends my money back and takes me to dead beet ebay court for non payment.
Today I get a new body with clip for less money. this jerk I had all the trouble with take the clip out and sells them on another auction, what a scammer and a A hole..... I THINK THEY NEED TO GO AFTER SCAMMER LIKE THIS


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> E-Bay needs to redo some of there thinking
> 2Weeks ago I totally lost it on the phone with ebay.
> I picked up a car and another body from the same guy at the same time I wanted him to combined the shipping, he write me back says ebay does not do that anymore (new rule) WHAT so I tell the warden just pay the jerk so I figure done dell. after she pays Pal-Pal I look at the invoice and he didn't charge me any shipping at all his mistake right.(this is all in less than 1hour)
> ...


they're out there Dude...they are out there ..:freak:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

a110alpine said:


> as much as i like ebay some things are a mystery. i just got negative feedback from a irate buyer. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-32-scalextric-anniversary-set-ferrari-248-F-1-ONLY-mint-/321579845117. he may be irate but he is not a buyer. he has not paid in 35 days.he admits he is a month late in paying. but still has not paid. demands his car or a refund. i can give neither because i don't have his money. . paypal and ebay says he has not paid. there is nothing in my paypal account. this is for real. this is not a joke. i have reported this guy to ebay and i expect them to remove his comment. how does a guy get to do this??? make negative comments without paying??. btw. he can't open a case because he never paid. still like the bay though. lol.


I had a buyer that refused to pay until he had the package in his hand and could look at the car.I had trouble explaining it to him and ended up canceling the auction.And it was a $6 car!
:freak:


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All
Im a buyer on ebay, i'll never sell my slot cars. they will be my kids problem when I die lol. I like buying old afx and tyco cars and then rebuild them. Whats becoming a strain is the shipping price. its has become more comparing shipping prices than buying price. I know ebay has something to do with what you sellers charge. I just don't understand how seller A will have a car for 10.00 free shipping aseller B will have same type of car 10,00 and 6.00 shipping. Can you guess which one I buy? But it still bugs me why such a big difference? just my thoughts. LD44


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

*1 car not 2*

that might be a good price for the set but i split the cars . it was for only 1 car. ebay now charges sellers 10% of the shipping charge if you go with a fixed rate. they want all the sellers to have scales and be exact as the post office. they really want you to have free shipping on everything. and also have next day shipping. ebay is competing with amazon and they treat the sellers as order fillers working at one of their warehouses. blowing smoke up your ass when you do well and letting you know when you aren't. they treat you like they own the inventory in your possession. the problem is that i am not selling the latest superman dvd. what i sell can't be bought at amazon. i am thinning a collection that has grown too large. some of you out there in hobby talk land like this new ebay policy as a buyer but try going to amazon and getting that thunderbird tjet. everyone wants to be a bottom feeder and then resell at huge profit. in the last couple of years i have taken a lot hits. as you old guys bite the dust the price of these toys are really going to drop. you really can have to many slot cars. it's fun getting them though. lol


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

as a seller, I try to charge 3.00 for shipping if the car is valued under 100.00 and send it first class. if the car is valued over 100.00 I charge 6.00 for shipping and send it priority mail so I can insure it. I also buy crush proof boxes. I DO NOT think a seller should make a profit off shipping.

as a buyer, I also look at shipping charges, I can never understand why a person charges 10.00 when they can ship it for 2.00. I usually just ask them.

Thanks Tom


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I sell, and I buy quality boxes one seller I have bought from twice ships in a envelope and both times I got lucky and the cars survived.But please don't ship slot cars in a envelope especially when you are charging $3 for shipping.I charge $2.99 and that covers shipping charges, packing supplies,bubble wrap,tape,and quality boxes!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm with brownie (not literally! :lol: ) I charge 3.00 shipping, for items under 50.00, charge 5.00 for combined items over 50.00 to cover insurance. Sure the shipping costs about 2.05 for single items, but I account for the packing, tape, gas to the P.O., etc. I combine ship regularly, and whether someone buys 55.00 or 150.00, the shipping never exceeds 5.00. My cost to ship insured generally costs 4.60 with insurance up to 100.00. 

As has been said, between ebay and paypal fees, it costs approx. 11% of the total sale, which includes the shipping cost. 

The only time I charged more for shipping was for train engine sets that had to ship priority flat rate due to the weight, and those shipped for exact cost.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I sell my slot cars on ebay . 
I charge a flat $5 shipping for 1 or 20 items.
this includes the 10% ebay shipping ripoff charge , 
so that leaves $4.50 for the box address labels tape postage and gas .
postage here starts at 2.50 for a box. 
and my Dakota uses 1 gallon of gas for the round trip to the post office 8 miles away.
some times I may only have 1 package to send.
>> my only income is from selling my slot cars. <<

i don't like when sellers charge a extra dollar or more for every item that you buy.
one seller i bought from charges full shipping price on the first item , 
and then half of the first shipping charge on every single extra item. 
i dealt with him 1 time and i never will again .


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i sell for 25 free ship..10% e bays fees brings me to 22.50..
its about 6 bucks to ship with the signature required option..it ensures buyer got his item..that leaves me 16.50..for each car...i cannot see asking any more than 25 for common cars i.e j/l or dash and m/m..with chassis.it seems a fair price to me..i do not beleive cars should cost over 25 bucks..unless they happen to be the original aurora t jets...that is my 2 cents..


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Perhaps I am missing something here but why "should" sellers care that collectors are buying their stuff at below market. What the heck is a bottom feeder anyway? If I find a deal on ebay, pay $10, then turn around and sell it for $100, what business is it of anyone other than the parties in the transaction? Taken to extreme, the seller has no business suggesting how the item should be used afdter he got his money. Heck, if the buyer wants to youtube the car being broken to pieces, go ahead. As long as the transaction was fair, it's not the sellers business. 

While I miss (and thoroughly enjoyed) the days of when the self-appointed ebay police would send messages about items they were not planning to bid/buy on, in the big scheme of things, it is, quite simply, none of their business. But it sure was funny reading all of their rants about things.

There are times when I would like to get a screaming deal on a slot car. Other times I say to myself, "I could spend years looking for that car for $30 cheaper than this Buy It Now price on ebay. So, I think I will just pay the premium." And bam, it's mine. Paying above average prices. Why? Because I decided to.

But all this drama over other people's activities on ebay, let it go. Let it go. Let it go.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well said, supply and demand and what you do with it is your business.I am a racer and the only cars I collect are ones that I can resell for more money to help fund my racing habit.If that makes me bad oh well, and I never made anyone bid on a car.:dude:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Who made this insane bid.....? With idiots that bid like this, is there any wonder why there are sellers that have high starting bids.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Who made this insane bid.....? With idiots that bid like this, is there any wonder why there are sellers that have high starting bids.


naw!! that's "Dirt-Cheap"..
IF U R the "SELLER".....

Xmas til 2nd week in Jan. & when IRS Income Tax Checks come in...
are the highest $$$ seasons 4 slots from my experiences (possibly other types of stuff as well (???)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba ..... I'm starting to think I should become a seller ..... instead of a trader.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Bubba ..... I'm starting to think I should become a seller ..... instead of a trader.


go 4 it RJ....
U have some GOOD stuff, that some of us, don't have anything U'r looking 4 but "$$" 4 trade :thumbsup:

fair $$ value for item +/- condition, should make sales...

I used to make "Movie/TV Genre'" HO's... until my hands & eyes got the "Shakes" (TY 2; Bruce Gavins (RIP :-( ) & especially Greg Gipes for making my custom resin castings...)

as well as all of you that bought them on Ebay from me...
"IF" your interested in "Movie/TV Genre'" custom bodies, get with Greg 

Bubba's Slot Car Emporium :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ebay name will be RjSlotSeller, SlotSellerRj, and no "U" can not replace the o with a u.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

greg does make some cool resin bodys .
I have been buying resin bodys from him for years now . 
most of the custom resin stuff I like is stuff fits tjet type chassis.
I got really bored with the factory mass produced cars .
I prefer 60's and 50's and older style street cars ..


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Who made this insane bid.....? With idiots that bid like this, is there any wonder why there are sellers that have high starting bids.


Now at $57.75 ....... I hope the fools pay over $60.00


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

These two chassis are listed by a friend and member here on this board. Good for him that these will sell high! I am amazed also but that is what you hope for when you sell something on EBAY.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I know the seller of this item, the 2 Mega G Chassis. He is a straight shooter and a good guy. His starting bid, $19.99, while higher than I would have paid for them, wasn't in the realm of unbelievability.

So it begs the question, should he, as a seller, pull the item or stop the bidding early because it's "just too high"?

Please note, I'm not saying anybody here is bad mouthing the seller. He's just the beneficiary of some wild ebay buyers. People who don't know you could go to a local Hobby Town and get 2 complete cars on short Mega G chassis for what they have bid on the chassis alone.....

Later The how come nobody ever over paid me for any of MY ebay listings Rockinator


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

This is nothing on the seller at all.....I hope the idiots get the price above $60.00 fools need to pay for being fools.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
If I were the seller I'd be happy as hell. GOOD FOR HIM 
As far as the buyer, no one is telling that fool to keep bidding it up
a fool and his money will part ways, I guess


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

I'm going to list some stuff tomorrow, hope they have some money left!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Super G Man said:


> I'm going to list some stuff tomorrow, hope they have some money left!



cw might get it all ...... at least I hope he does. no....wait....i hope there is a lot left for you.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

As far as EBAY and Paypal fees go they are between 12 to 13 percent by my calculations, but I have not sold anything for several months now. I usually charged $4 - $4.50 shipping, with an additional $1 to $1.50 per additional item to cover these EBAY fee, and I explained why I charged these fees in my listing. Still my staring prices and fees where very reasonable compared to quite a few others.

There are still a few good EBAY deals out there, but they seem to be few and far between these days. I have a Peugeot 905 on its way that I got for a decent price, and much lower than I usually see them sell for. This is my first on since I don't want to pay the high prices.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another ebay fee some people don't even know about is they also charge you 10% on thier shipping and 2.9% paypal fees on that shipping


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> As far as EBAY and Paypal fees go they are between 12 to 13 percent by my calculations, but I have not sold anything for several months now. I usually charged $4 - $4.50 shipping, with an additional $1 to $1.50 per additional item to cover these EBAY fee, and I explained why I charged these fees in my listing. Still my staring prices and fees where very reasonable compared to quite a few others.
> 
> There are still a few good EBAY deals out there, but they seem to be few and far between these days. I have a Peugeot 905 on its way that I got for a decent price, and much lower than I usually see them sell for. This is my first on since I don't want to pay the high prices.


could you please PM me on a link 2 your ebay listings ??

Bubba 123


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> could you please PM me on a link 2 your ebay listings ??
> 
> Bubba 123


Bubba I don't have any listings at present, and have not for several months. I am usually selling old AFX chassis, or maybe a Tyco or Life-Like, when I do sell. I occasionally have cars, bodies, or junk parts to sell, but that is rare.

I run/collect Tomy cars, and AFX bodies, so mostly what I sell is from some car or lot I got that has parts I don't want.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought some White Porsche 962 for some guys to paint.

I like to start stuff at +- $20.00 then about $5 cost net $15

(with $2.00 shipping ebay first class 4oz .25 for 4"cube box from uline
paypal cut ebay cut)

I answered all questions, and even pointed out some retailers to an ebay question.
? Maybe Mega G is the next Super II ? (just kidding)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> Bubba I don't have any listings at present, and have not for several months. I am usually selling old AFX chassis, or maybe a Tyco or Life-Like, when I do sell. I occasionally have cars, bodies, or junk parts to sell, but that is rare.
> 
> I run/collect Tomy cars, and AFX bodies, so mostly what I sell is from some car or lot I got that has parts I don't want.


cool :thumbsup:
I haven't sold on Ebay in Years,.. but buying stuff occasionally :thumbsup:
best 2 U & your wish/buying lists...

I collect & "Parade-Race", just about all MFG's (I can afford anyways ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

